# Done it again



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have no idea what to major in at college... Help.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Well...what are your interests? If you know what you like you can start from there, take classes which interest you and then narrow it down from there.


----------



## bhavik15 (Dec 28, 2010)

What clubs if any were you in? 

In highschool, I would always participate in MOAS (Model Organization of American States) and now, I am planning on majoring in International Affairs/Relations.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

What are your "natural" interests? What have you been interested in since you were small? What motivates you? and, also, what are your career plans?


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

Why not just declare Undecided?

Take some intro-level classes that sound interesting, and narrow it down from there.

More than likely, your first two years will mostly be general ed classes, so you've got a while to figure shit out.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, Ceembe is right, you should try going for a general degree with no major. Most of my friends in university have changed their major after the first year. I have thought about changing it 3 or 4 times in the last 6 month =P Use your first year to experiment and see what you are interested and what you are not interested. I used to think I would really liked psychology, and although I do find it very interesting after taking a psych class I realized it is not something I really wanted to study or major in.


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you just starting out? If you aren't sure then I wouldn't even worry about it too much at this point if you are a freshmen. So many people change their majors anyways, just start taking classes you love that might count for something and go from there.


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

Go through the complete list of majors offered in the college/univ

Make a list of your 10 finalists

Make two rank lists: Order the 10 finalists according to financial rewards. Order them again according to what you want and/or good at.

Check the top 5 of each of the 2 lists. Encircle the common denominator(s) between the 2 sets of top 5s

If there are more than 1 common majors between the 2 sets of top 5s, ask yourself which of them you are most willing to commit to (time, effort, resources)


----------

